

I'm getting ripped, healthy, and happy in 13 minutes a week - matthiasak
http://mkeas.org/body-by-science

======
matthiasak
I'm happy to answer questions

~~~
tait
Before and after pics / other evidence of effectiveness?

~~~
matthiasak
Valid request.

After 2 weeks, I have dropped about 10 pounds from nutrition improvements
combined with exercise.

I have gone from a slight pudge to a more flattened midriff.

I'm expecting in a few weeks to have a quite visible six pack.

<http://imgur.com/a/9jxkK#0>

and <http://imgur.com/a/9jxkK#1>

~~~
tait
Thanks!

10 pounds in 2 weeks seems like a lot.

